# The good & and the bad w/ my new Cruze Diesel....



## Suns_PSD (Feb 16, 2013)

First the good: This car is freakin' awesome. It feels just like a little BMW. It has perfect steering feel, strong brakes, great suspension movement, and nice interior accomodations w/ an extremely quiet ride. To top it off, I drove it fast over 250 miles back from the dealership, as I always do, cruise setbetween 80-85mph and it still averaged about 38 mpg. I eventually slowed to an honest 65mph and averaged 52 mpg over my last 40 miles. AC pumping the entire time.
I have owned a 2005.5 Jetta tdi and it was a blast to drive. It was fuel efficient, had that unmistakable German driving quality, and mine had a chip and a couple of other small things. Dead stock and not even broken in this Cruze-D is MUCH quieter inside, has more power than even my hopped up tdi had, and the mpg is notably better than that much lighter weight manual transmission VW even running an auto. I get that it’s unfair to compare a 2014 w/ a 2005 but I thought it was worth mentioning to those w/ tdi experience. I feel that the General really nailed it on the Cruze-D. It’s great.
Now the bad, the very bad: I waited a LONG time to get my Cruze-D, it showed up about 12 days late, and it had 60 miles on it, significant scuffs around the ignition area, and 2/3 tank of diesel which I’m told is unusual. I suspect the car had a problem leaving the factory and it needed some love from a diesel technician and that required some test driving. I don’t care about the 60 miles and I understand that things happen, even to brand new vehicles although the delay cost me a fair bit of time and $.
But here is where the real problem begins, most of the options I had signed off on and ordered were not on the darn car. No sunroof, no foglights, no engine blockheater, no all-weather floormats. Most can be retrofitted (at additional cost) but the sunroof can’t be retrofitted to factory like install. To top it off Ihad already sold my wife’s car and my spare car and had a rather expensive rental for my wife. I skipped work to go get the darn thing 200 miles from home in a different city, and I had already turned in the rental car and the rental car place was closed. In short my back was against the wall and I had no choice but to take a car, that frankly I find unbearable w/o a sunroof. I was so annoyed when I hit the TX Hill Country on the way home, and it was 74 degrees outside and clear w/ stars, and I can’t open the sunroof and turn off the AC as I like to do. Cracking the side windows is just loud and uncomfortable w/nothing to see anyways except the roar of the tires on the car next to you.
I appreciate the sales staff and I feel they were upfront and I consider them friends. I was very happy w/ the deal I was given. They showed me the order confirmation that was to prove that they ordered the car correctly. And of course they didn’t charge me for the options that didn’t show up on the car. But something, obviously happended in transition to Chevy or at Chevy.
The end result is my wife and I have a brand new car, paid for in cash, and neither of us like the thing cause it looks like a rental car, not the loaded mini-luxury car that we ordered. It really sucks to drop a wad of cash like that and it be so anti-climatic. When I got back to Austin I asked my wife if she wanted to come out and look at her new car and she said, “I don’t even care anymore, that’s not the car I ordered.” Great. She is better today after driving it however as it really is a great car to drive.
I have sent a message to the dealership basically requesting that they order MY car,and trade this one in at 100% when the new one arrives. If that doesn’t work (I don’t really expect it to) I’ll most likely just sell it at a considerable loss and go and purchase something in stock locally the very next day, 99% a VW Passat diesel. And it will have a ****** sunroof this time.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

I understand you were between a rock and a hardspot regarding needing a car, but........I really think you would have been best served by not even taking delivery.
This really is not the car you ordered and frankly, I am astounded the dealer even called you, knowing the car was incorrectly spec'd.
As far as exchanging at 100%.....a great idea but how is the dealer going to get new car money for a used car?

So, at this point, based on your story, I suspect you probably should bail off a.s.a.p. for the VW if thats what is calling you....there is no chance you will ever be fully satisfied with the car as described.......and this one is depreciating as we speak.

Best of luck,
Rob


----------



## Suns_PSD (Feb 16, 2013)

If I wouldn't have taken it, I would have been hitchhiking home. And I have a fairly important job (at least to me). It would have cost me significant $ at my job to skip a day. It was just a bad deal all around. I really couldn't wait any longer. I just had no choice. The dealer didn't check the specs, he just verified the VIN and said that must be it. As far as a trade-in/ buy-back, we'll just have to see. I won't hold my breath however. PS. I don't know if my computer is jacked up or I have a bad setting but I am unable to make paragraphs on this forum. It only does one constant stream of sentences. That first post I had to type it in Word then copy/ paste, and still some things got moved around.


----------



## Suns_PSD (Feb 16, 2013)

Also, I work as a salesman at a Kenworth truck dealer. I order trucks (literally 1000's of times more options and considerations than a car order) every day. As far as Chevy or possibly the dealer taking the car back at 100%, frankly that's not my problem that it's used. That was 100% fault that lies across the table from me.


----------



## MjC (Dec 23, 2012)

this may sound harsh, but in the end, its still your own fault for taking the car. if your job is that important to you, you should have kept the spare car until you got the new one. how did you even get there in the first place if youre unable to get home? The dealer obviously made some mistakes, no idea why you accepted them. you made some bad decisions mate, gotta live with it


----------



## TopazLTZ (Mar 18, 2013)

I will look over my Cruze every inch to make sure it isn't damaged and to make sure it is exactly how I ordered, I agree, the sunroof makes the car so much better! I really realized how nice the sunroof is to have after my Lexus was in the shop and they gave me a completely stripped down special ordered 2013 ES350 with no sunroof (I thought the sunroof came standard) lol I would take the car back to the dealer and raise ****!


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

I too would have refused delivery. At the least, you could have demanded a loaner until they get the car exactly as you ordered it. Did they not even tell you it was a different car until you showed up?


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your problem.

Honestly I wouldn't have signed anything until either they gave me a loaner or agreed to get me exactly what I ordered. 
If they weren't bound by any means to do either, I would have taken a cab or phoned a friend to take me to the next dealer (Chevy or not) that could give me what I wanted.
Much cheaper than the hit you're going to take trading it in now.

Hope things turn out for the best.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

I'd be complaining high and low, and not accepted delivery. That's clearly not the car you ordered.

Do you have any documentation saying you ordered the car a certain way? It sounds like the dealer did a dealer trade for whatever Cruze-D they could find in the right color regardless of options. Then they pocketed the difference between what you paid and what the stripped Cruze-D they found was.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

sciphi said:


> I'd be complaining high and low, and not accepted delivery. That's clearly not the car you ordered.
> 
> 
> Do you have any documentation saying you ordered the car a certain way? It sounds like the dealer did a dealer trade for whatever Cruze-D they could find in the right color regardless of options. Then they pocketed the difference between what you paid and what the stripped Cruze-D they found was.



What he said, brother. 

I've factory ordered every new car I've ever owned and a few for my father. Never had one not built to order. I've had to wait, yes. Typically around four months. 

For someone who places orders for trucks I'm astounded that you didn't smell what the Rock was cooking. And why on earth did you place an order with some far away dealer. Folks in Austin not worth doin' bizniz with?


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

Tell them to take it back and give you a loaner car, Then you are using their car for racking miles up. I know when I bought my car, we were very specific in what we wanted. They made us a deal and was having it trucked in from a dealer on the other side of the state. They were taking our trade in and letting us have a loaner for the few days, luckily I ran my wife to work and went to empty the expedition at the house (we had gone that day to look but I couldnt pass the deal up they gave us) and by the time I got home my salesman called and told me luckily one came in on a truck that they did not know was coming in and it was exactly what I wanted. So Luckily I did not have to take the loaner for a few days, and got to drive off the lot with 3 miles on it.

See if they wont take that one back now before more miles get put on it and give you a loaner or at least gave you a huge discount.


----------



## foxdude0486 (Jun 19, 2013)

I would have never accepted something so off from what I was promised. My purchase was a little unexpected, as it was planned for the future, but car issues at the time pushed me. There are a couple options I'd have opted for, but at this point I'm looking at aftermarket choices anyways. Ended up with a car that had 3 miles anyways. If I asked for something as major as a sunroof and the car had no sunroof, I'd be staring at the salesman as if he were blind or screwing with me. Followed by an in person call to GM/Chevy about the problem if they were unwilling to give me a loaner till they resolved the issue.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

When I bought my Cruze TD I still had my old car as they wouldn't even give me a trade in figure on it. I ordered my car on the phone and ended up with the top diesel model with everything except a sunroof, which I don't want anyway. After delivery I sold my old car privately for $5,000 a figure which the dealer would not even consider. I have had no issues with the car in 10 months of driving and I got it at a really good price.


----------



## Suns_PSD (Feb 16, 2013)

I agree, I made the wrong decision. My wife was pressuring me very hard to take the car, and her position was that we literally couldn't go another moment w/o a car. Frankly we both get paid very well to drive a lot every single day and we really rely on our vehicles. I had a large truck deal that was being completed early the next morning and I had to get back for it. The entire situation sucked. 

I sold my spare car because I had it advertised for months w/o even one phone call on it, then suddenly I had a guy fly in from NYC to look at it and then he was ready to buy it for thousands more than trade in value. But he couldn't wait any longer. So it was sold. 

Lastly, I bought the Cruze-D out of town because I get employee pricing at this dealership. They didn't trick me. The car had the same VIN # that they had given me a month ago. And my deal was a certain amount back of invoice, so I didn't pay for these missing options. They swear up and down that they have full documentation that the car was ordered correctly and that GM screwed up. They say that they are pursuing help thru GM.

We'll see. I'll hope for the best and expect the worst. If not, I'll try and enjoy it and just trade it in next year if I can do it w/o too much $ loss. We had planned on keeping this car for 150k miles, but w/o the sunroof that is not possible for us. 

The other part of this is that I have really went full GM recently. I ordered the Cruze, then intended on ordering a '15 GMC Canyon to replace my '09 that has 116k miles on it. And then a C7 as soon as next year. Now I'm not so sure. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

I ordered my Cruze, while I was trying to check it over, dealer was trying to sell me OnStar, XM radio, extended warranty plans for the power train, another for the interior, yet another for the exterior.

Just replied, to you want to sell me this car or not? If you do, be quiet so I can look it over. This was a cash deal, title, registration, and when I signed the papers, it was mine. Wife was also with me, she also looked over the car.

But it sure sounds like you are having regrets right now, and is your nearest dealer actually 200 miles away? And you drove a brand new car at 85 mph? Doesn't even a diesel have to be broken in?

Dealer also told us he found a car close to what we were looking for, but 400 miles away. Are you going to truck it over? No we have drivers for that. What have some kid rod the crap out of it? No thanks. We don't think about today, we think about the number of years we are going to have this thing.

What will your dealer off for this thing? What about sales tax, license, and title? It was your decision, really not happy, so what are you going to do?

Was even in my contract, if I wasn't happy, didn't have to take the car, and would get my deposit back. Made darn sure of that.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Options on top of options and more options , put a sock in it goober . I will cut a rectangular hole in the top and a sheet of acryllic to slide open and I am done ..


----------



## alyupe11 (Jun 9, 2013)

Dang.... Sorry for your disappointment but thanks for the good review on the Eco D. Hopefully the dealership will work with you or you accept the Cruze for what it is.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

NickD said:


> And you drove a brand new car at 85 mph? Doesn't even a diesel have to be broken in?


This is why I don't buy previously owned cars. 



NickD said:


> Dealer also told us he found a car close to what we were looking for, but 400 miles away. Are you going to truck it over? No we have drivers for that. What have some kid rod the crap out of it? No thanks. We don't think about today, we think about the number of years we are going to have this thing.


This is why I only factory order my cars.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Use to be many shops that installed moon or sunroofs, prefer the former so you don't have that hot sun beating down onyou. Already posted, wouldn't even think about buying a vehicle for over twenty years without a moonroof, but took enough leakage problems and banging my head on the roof to finally convince me I really don't want this option.

Son has one in his new vehicle, we are both 74" tall, but he wears a 36" inseam, I, a 32". We had nothing to do with this, this is what we got struck with. But when sitting, my head is 4" taller than his, so he doesn't have a problem with moonroofs, I do. 

Can't think of a reason, if this is your desire to have a moonroof, why one can't be installed. While I never cut a hole in the roof, many have, but certainly know how to do that. But had to completely remove them for leakage problems to replace a sun worn gasket, or a motor problem, or some other electrical problem. They all leak, but may have two or four drain plugged hoses where the drain hoses have to be replaced. Either rotted or plugged up with debris.

Least you get a crank for this, should do the same thing for power windows. Another factor was getting ideal climate when you can actually enjoy using it. Ha, just like today, a beautiful day, but both his wife and mine in the medical field have to work today. We purchased a nice boat together, will spend another day sitting in the garage. This weekend also looks good, but both our wives have off, but he has to attend a wedding, and we are staying home to take care of the grandkids. Every other weekend we were free, was pouring down rain. Already July, and we only used it once this year. Wondering why we even purchased the darn thing. Same with a moonroof. 

But if you have to have one, sure it can be installed, was done many times before, not rocket science. Wonder if Chevy put a wire up there, if not, can always add one.


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

Sorry to hear about it not being optioned how you wanted. 
However you are most likely stuck with it regardless how many miles are on it now because it has been titled and is now a used car. Everybody always has a choice, it is just that you might not like the consequences. In your case it was letting your wife pressure you into the car rather than look at other options. 

Is this going to be your car or hers?
You state that both of you are paid well to drive so there has to be at least two cars in the family.
Did you ask for a screaming deal on a 2013 RS/LT gasser as an option?
IF you trade this in within 12 months you will lose more in depreciation than what ever employee savings you gained.

What did dealer locator show for Diesels in the area? 
I just went to autotrader and checked within 200 miles of Austin, TX and found 113 Diesels.

It is ironic that you basically fell for sales pressure when you are in sales, no?

The plus side is the Diesel sounds like it is performing well, even though it has to shoulder the angry driving


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

NickD said:


> Wonder if Chevy put a wire up there, if not, can always add one.


No, in fact the roof structure is different between sunroof and none sunroof cars.
You could see the difference of the cars while on the open house tour of the body shop.


----------



## Ahiru (Mar 4, 2013)

if i order a steak and im brought chicken, i dont just eat it lol i want my steak!


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Diesel Dan said:


> No, in fact the roof structure is different between sunroof and none sunroof cars.
> You could see the difference of the cars while on the open house tour of the body shop.


Well that kills that idea, sure don't want to go through the expense of changing the roof, but still is an option.


----------



## Suns_PSD (Feb 16, 2013)

Ahiru said:


> if i order a steak and im brought chicken, i dont just eat it lol i want my steak!


That's fine and dandy unless you are say on a deserted island and custom ordered that steak 4 months ago and are going to die if you don't eat something when that food finally arrives.

Trust me guys, my back WAS AGAINST THE WALL. I still had to drive to another entire city that evening, complete a task, that was critical to the completion of my deal the next day.


----------



## Suns_PSD (Feb 16, 2013)

Although you can install an aftermarket sunroof, when they retract they go outside the car where they proceed to make noise, cause aero drag, look like crap, etc...

The OEM sunroof retracts to inside the roof.

I have to admit that I had never noticed how much more head room you get w/ o a sunroof. It's several inches.


----------



## Suns_PSD (Feb 16, 2013)

Tomko said:


> This is why I don't buy previously owned cars.
> 
> 
> This is why I only factory order my cars.


I don't mean to be a jerk, but please stick to writing code or whatever it is that you do because you know nothing about how an internal combustion engine functions. Implying that I am somehow abusive is over the top hilarious.

Frankly, the fact that I said I used Cruise Control should have been 10000x more alarming than going 85mph (actually I ran it up to about 95mph a couple of times). But don't worry, I downshifted many times at 85 to vary rpms correctly.

It's funny cause I have been on multiple engine factory tours and have watched them hook up a brand new $40K engine using quick disconnects with already used and warmed up coolant and oil and watched them 30 seconds after the first start up hold it on the rev limiter for 2 minutes w/o letting off. They might know something about making rings seat thereby forever improving compression, reducing fuel usage and oil contamination, and improving power.

If you would like to learn about how to break in your next motor correctly please refer to this website:

Break In Secrets--How To Break In New Motorcycle and Car Engines For More Power


----------



## Suns_PSD (Feb 16, 2013)

Anyways, my wife is enjoying the car so much that ultimately she seems to be getting over it. I'll always be bothered by the lack of my options (the Cruze-D is her car, but will also be our family weekend car) but it probably doesn't matter what I think.

If I can't get the car swap done, and I don't intend to press the issue, then we'll probably just pass the car over to my Step-daughter in about 4 years.

The only thing I'd have to add is that this thing is DRAMATICALLY more powerful than the 1.4T auto that I drove. It's a big, big difference. Like all diesels on the top end it feels a bit flat, but the roll-on passing power is stupid impressive.

The thing about me being in sales, actually is that I don't press real hard on price or really anything else when I am completing my own purchases. Most of my salespeople would agree that I am one of their easier customers. And I usually walk in knowing exactly what I want and am eager to do the deal and just leave.

At least I bought the car right. That takes some of the sting off.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Fwiw, I traded in a 98 Buick and none of the issues with the moon roof were an issue. I also wish my ECO had one. I used it to vent on vent mode to not use a/c or the fans. Reason I managed to get 30's mpg. Now I run the a/c all the time in recirculate but turn it in and off. 

Glad you are kinda liking it more than the initial pick up. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## TopazLTZ (Mar 18, 2013)

Suns_PSD said:


> I don't mean to be a jerk, but please stick to writing code or whatever it is that you do because you know nothing about how an internal combustion engine functions. Implying that I am somehow abusive is over the top hilarious.
> 
> Frankly, the fact that I said I used Cruise Control should have been 10000x more alarming than going 85mph (actually I ran it up to about 95mph a couple of times). But don't worry, I downshifted many times at 85 to vary rpms correctly.
> 
> ...


My dad went to Japan in 2000 to help build the 2AZ engine that went into the 2002 Camry's and they did the same thing with the engines, they would hold it at the rev limiter for a minute or two and the same engine would be used in a car.


----------



## Bohdan (Apr 28, 2012)

As for myself I will never buy the 1st year new model on any car. You never know what will happen and as with this new model GM will now begin to learn as what needs to be fixed as the year goes by Just like the 2011 new Cruze was.


----------



## Chris2298 (Aug 1, 2012)

Suns_PSD said:


> I don't mean to be a jerk, but please stick to writing code or whatever it is that you do because you know nothing about how an internal combustion engine functions.


So many experts online....


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Ironic that Chevy only wants 900 bucks for that sun roof, but almost that much of a couple of GPS chips and a touch screen, at most five bucks worth of parts.

Does anyone remember when diesel fuel was a lot cheaper than gas? What happened since then?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

NickD said:


> Ironic that Chevy only wants 900 bucks for that sun roof, but almost that much of a couple of GPS chips and a touch screen, at most five bucks worth of parts.
> 
> Does anyone remember when diesel fuel was a lot cheaper than gas? What happened since then?


Lol 93 is crazy too

View attachment 15908



Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

Suns_PSD said:


> Anyways, my wife is enjoying the car so much that ultimately she seems to be getting over it. I'll always be bothered by the lack of my options (the Cruze-D is her car, but will also be our family weekend car) but it probably doesn't matter what I think.
> 
> If I can't get the car swap done, and I don't intend to press the issue, then we'll probably just pass the car over to my Step-daughter in about 4 years.


If the wife is happy and it performs well as a family car then that is a good.





> At least I bought the car right. That takes some of the sting off.


That and it was cheaper in the end.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

NickD said:


> Does anyone remember when diesel fuel was a lot cheaper than gas? What happened since then?


Diesel prices are more stable than gas, was $3.85 last week and this week its still $3.85 for diesel. The premium gas my cruze likes to sip was $4.02 last week and $3.82 this week. Anytime premium is over $4 it's more expensive than diesel. 

Diesel fuel prices are also more consistent between stations, similar to 87 octane. The same can not be said for premium, can find up to a 20-60cent a gallon difference in premium pricing with even stations across the street from each other.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Suns_PSD said:


> I have to admit that I had never noticed how much more head room you get w/ o a sunroof. It's several inches.



I did not have a sunroof in my old 2004 cavalier, rode in a 2004 Pontiac sunfire(same car) with a sunroof one day, was shocked how I kept hitting my head on the roof and started to feel ill from being claustrophobic. 

I realize you really enjoy the sunroof, but without you have no future leak issues to worry about. The car also is a bit stronger during a hail storm.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Wisconsin has some kind of strange. fair trade law, only time you can see a nickel difference in the price of gas is to drive to another city. Some places will offer a 1% discount with a coupon or a special credit card. Wow! I just saved 40 cents on a fill up. But really not worth that if you have to drive 2-3 miles longer to get that discount. At least in Central Wisconsin.

Ha, like that Handbrake Released under Diesel Dan's name. Not only will that ding ding ding drive you nuts, but may have an affect of fuel economy.

And giving an older car to one of your kids is the cheapest way, not really giving it, but also have to maintain it and keep the gas tank full. Least you know how its been driven, maintained, and where it has been. Get next to nothing for a trade in, and used up vehicles are selling for a small fortune.

Been through this nine times already, fortunately the last one is the last one. Do have several grandkids hitting that driver's age, their parents can take care of that. And if the wife's are happy, so are we.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Suns_PSD, 

I am sorry to hear you had this experience with your dealership. I would like to look into this further. Can you please private message me your name, VIN< address, phone number, mileage, and the name of your GM dealership.

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Suns_PSD (Feb 16, 2013)

Chevy Customer Service said:


> Suns_PSD,
> 
> I am sorry to hear you had this experience with your dealership. I would like to look into this further. Can you please private message me your name, VIN< address, phone number, mileage, and the name of your GM dealership.
> 
> ...


 Erica, at this time I am going to allow the dealer manager to pursue my options, if any. I would hate to confuse the issue or for my dealer to feel like I'm calling and complaining about them. If nothing happens I'll be sure to get in touch w/ you. Thank you


----------



## Suns_PSD (Feb 16, 2013)

Although my position on the sunroof has not changed, this is an amazing car. 

My parents both own some very expensive vehicles and I commonly drive $150k MBs, M6s, Porsches, etc when we travel together and this little $25k Chevy is their equal in most regards.

I have owned in the last 7 years a new Camry, new VW tdi, new Saturn, new Hyundai, and a Murano, all completely loaded. Along with various pick up trucks. 

The standard stereo sounds quite good (the extra insulation no doubt helps here), the transmission behaves perfectly under all situations that I have encountered, the engine absolutely accelerates at passing throttle positions like a very powerful V6, the steering is so perfect, the brakes are so very powerful, not one little squeak, doors are so solid, feels glued to the road w little body roll, I could go on. 

Really an awesome car and frankly it feels completely different than the gas Cruzes that we drove.


----------



## nodule (Apr 26, 2013)

Wow....maybe I should have ordered the diesel instead of the 1LT!


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

nodule said:


> Wow....maybe I should have ordered the diesel instead of the 1LT!


Could have but it would cost you about 5k more than you paid for your 1LT.


----------



## Labrat0116 (Sep 7, 2012)

Suns_PSD said:


> this is an amazing car.


 So how much did you end up paying for it ?

What all options does it have ?


----------



## Suns_PSD (Feb 16, 2013)

It only has 2 options (I think). It has the Cocoa Leather interior and the convienance package.

Do you want to buy it? I'd probably sell it for about $25K so that I could order one how I want it. Basically you'd be saving $3K on a car that only has 700 miles on it.

You would have to be willing to do an in-out thru my dealership so that I could get the sales tax credit.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Suns_PSD said:


> Really an awesome car and frankly it feels completely different than the gas Cruzes that we drove.


Nice to hear you are so happy with it! Maybe some "lessons learned" will make it into the new 2015 model.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Waiting for the government to give a $10,000.00 tax credit on a diesel. Well, it is an alternate fueled vehicle, isn't it?

Also hearing about bio-diesel fuels made from Macs fat, caused me to wonder, how much fat Macs has.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Suns_PSD said:


> I don't mean to be a jerk, but please stick to writing code or whatever it is that you do because you know nothing about how an internal combustion engine functions. Implying that I am somehow abusive is over the top hilarious.
> 
> Frankly, the fact that I said I used Cruise Control should have been 10000x more alarming than going 85mph (actually I ran it up to about 95mph a couple of times). But don't worry, I downshifted many times at 85 to vary rpms correctly.
> 
> ...


I see your Atlantis blue cruze diesel vin 1g1p75sz3e7104007 is now for sale at Nyle Maxwell in Austin. 

It's listed as having only 24,650 miles. 

Why did you trade it in?


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Tomko said:


> I see your Atlantis blue cruze diesel vin 1g1p75sz3e7104007 is now for sale at Nyle Maxwell in Austin.
> 
> It's listed as having only 24,650 miles.
> 
> Why did you trade it in?


I read on another forum that the OP posted to, that his cruze was involved in a collision and that although it was repaired he replaced it with a Jeep Grand Cherokee powered by the big brother to our Diesel engine.


----------



## jalaner (Dec 28, 2013)

I had a similar bait and switch tactic used by a Ford dealer when I bought my first car, a new 79 Fiesta. The manager knew I was young and green so they delivered a car with a big door ding. They told me that there were no other cars available but would repair it (poorly). A few days later I happened to pass the lot and there was a full truck load of new, undinged Fiestas. I now immediately walk out on any deal that is not exactly what I ordered.


----------

